# Water Recovery



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

My USAR training mentor (whose quote is in my signature line) and her cadaver dog had a water recovery find today on the Potomac. Her dog, Garo, was trained using Randy Hare's method. Awesome working dog. Scroll down to the pics to see a pic of her and her dog.

http://www.dcfire.com/history.html?view=1&id=10458


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent! Big congrats!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Tell us about Randy Hare's method of water recovery. We have had good success [4 searches] using the method where the dog steers the boat and we oversteer to determine the limits of the cone. We have not done much river work though and we can tell from our one river search [not a big river like the potomac] that it adds new challenges.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Nancy - 
Randy Hare doesn't have a "water recovery" method. Elizabeth used his method (the same method he uses to train narc or bomb detection dogs) to train the dog for HRD. She also went to his 3-week trainers' course at his facility in Mississippi with this dog. She worked the dog from a boat in training with her wilderness SAR group, although I'm not sure how much time he's had in a boat. Not sure of the strategy she uses for water recovery searching, although I could ask her.

I was really impressed that they made this find on the Potomac. River searches (especially on large rivers like this) are not easy!


----------

